
CDC director warns second wave of coronavirus likely to be even more devastating - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/21/coronavirus-secondwave-cdcdirector/
======
new_time
We will never be able to rid ourselves of the virus at this point. The only
thing we can do is get healthy people out into society to build up immunity
and eventually herd immunity. An additional benefit to this is we will have
many people whose plasma we can use for antibody therapies.

The point of lockdown was never to completely eliminate the virus, it was to
buy industry, academia and government time to prepare to deal with the virus
when we begin reopening.

